# todays hunt



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

So headed out to FB to see if luck would shine on me, my wife is feeling too pregnant she says, to go with me so I had to troop it alone.
Paddled my canoe to a hopefully good spot. Set up the decoys and waited the hour and half to sunrise. 
Just before the shoot time lots of teal bolted past, after about ten minutes of watching teal too high to shoot a lone duck came straight at me BAM! I nailed it, first duck of the year, and first fully feathered Pintail . . . hen. I've only ever shot one other pintail and it was an eclipses drake. I've never gotten anything to ever decoy in, that isn't eclipsed, or a hen a curse that is still going . . . ERRGGG!!!!!
anyway it was fun to get out none the less, goodday.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good deal.....We went out there today too, it was still slow. 2 of us ended with 7 birds between us, but I did get one for the wall.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Which unit did you hunt, blueshooter? I used to paddle out into the Turpin in the dark.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

just the main unit, south east of the rest area


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. That's Unit 1, where I used to kill limits of GWT every time out. I didn't think there were many teal there now?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been seeing quite a few teal out on unit 1. I love those drake green wings. Pretty birds and they decoy like champs.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the teal seemed to e headed to the rest area, not sure if they didn't like my decoy spread or just had somewhere else they wanted to be


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. I'll take a look. Unit 1 used to be loaded with GWT. Then spoonies took over, recently it's been gadwall. Love those greenwing.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

trying to figure a way to conceal my canoe in the middle of the unit so I might have a chance at some of the birds out there


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I was thinking of using a tarp with a PVC skeleton to lay over the canoe so that I can "hide" myself like in a layout boat since a cattail blind might look tacky in open water, what do you all think?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the teal have not been here all season. but does look like they are starting to show up now. but still not in the number they should be in.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

We thought about all the ways one could conceal yourself in open water back in the 90s. There's no need to do that for teal, as they're not edge shy. We used to set up on a little hump between two of the islands. Trying to hide your canoe will be tough, and I don't think the birds will buy it.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm trying to get to the pinnies and buffleheads who seemed to like to hangout in the open water. A teal would be nice but they were B linning it to who knows where


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

maybe covering the whole canoe inside and out with tin foil. It will look just like the surrounding water/sky, right? lol...


----------

